# Has Direct TV dropped any channels?



## calguy99 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi,

I was just watching CNN and an ad came on from Court TV telling Dish subscribers that they were dropped from the Dish channel lineup on January 1? Anything similar planned for Direct TV?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

News on DirecTv
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=3060004

Current Info Links
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1200055


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

calguy99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just watching CNN and an ad came on from Court TV telling Dish subscribers that they were dropped from the Dish channel lineup on January 1? Anything similar planned for Direct TV?


DISH is constantly playing that game.

A couple of years ago CBS was the victim.
DISH didn't want to pay what CBS wanted for DISH to be able to carry them, so DISH dropped all the owned and operated CBS affiliates from the local channels.

Just making a guess, but I'd bet that Court TV and DISH are currently in negotiations,
contract was up 12-31-06, and DISH is up to their old tricks.

phox


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

DirecTV just dropped KidsMIX channel. Don't know of any other channels recently dropped ...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> DirecTV just dropped KidsMIX channel. Don't know of any other channels recently dropped ...


They did drop the KidsMix...
But they didn't drop any of the channels that where a part of it...


----------



## Squonk (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't know about dropping channels, but other than Christian broadcasts and shopping channels, they haven't added hardly anything new worth watching in years. I would love to have the Rave concert network that is only on Dish, but no dice. Why Dish has twice as many HD channels as Directv is beyond me. It may be a deal breaker for me moving up to high def.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Squonk said:


> I don't know about dropping channels, but other than Christian broadcasts and shopping channels, they haven't added hardly anything new worth watching in years. I would love to have the Rave concert network that is only on Dish, but no dice. Why Dish has twice as many HD channels as Directv is beyond me. It may be a deal breaker for me moving up to high def.


The "main" reason on why Dish Network has more HD content right now...
Is they where able to purchase the two VOOM network SATs, and basically get "instant" bandwith for their customers.

So something that normally takes YEARS to prepare, build, schedule, launch, test, ect... Dish Network virtually got "overnight"

Where DirecTV is set to launch their SATs in the first half of this year.

Right now, DirecTV has pretty much no more bandwith for National HD's.


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> They did drop the KidsMix...
> But they didn't drop any of the channels that where a part of it...


Dropping KidsMix was disappionting because a few months back they started playing the audio from XM Kids so my kids could listen to XM Kids through the stereo with the TV off. I don't subscribe to TC Plus so KidsMix was my only access to XM Kids. Anyone know why they dropped it?


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

DTV didn't exactly drop the Fox Movie Channel but it is no longer available with my subscription package. I would have to upgrade to watch it. Bummer.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Curtis said:


> DTV didn't exactly drop the Fox Movie Channel but it is no longer available with my subscription package. I would have to upgrade to watch it. Bummer.


That one surprised me when I was trying to record something on FMC. I called to ask what was broken and told there had been a notice in my bill. When you do paperless billing and pay automatically that's not a great way for passing on information.

I think it was a $3 upgrade. For me, FMC is definitely worth that.


----------

